
Ask HN: Which technologies have the worst documentation? - philipkiely
Bonus points: what, in your opinion, makes the documentation bad? What resources did you turn to instead to learn the technology, and what do you use as a reference while working?
======
philipkiely
From my experience, I have trouble with the oracle Java docs. I definitely
appreciate the level of detail, and they always have what I need eventually,
but between the amount of content per page and the lack of code samples in
context, it takes me 10X longer than it should to find the answer that I'm
looking for.

------
billconan
ffmpeg/libav. It has some documentation (and not that bad), but not enough I
think.

what makes the documentation bad?

only description, no example, unclear about the correct syntax,

not easily searchable, can't locate the solution given a problem, even the
solution is documented.

I turn to source code.

